# Chumming for Cobia?



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I have seen some of you guys saying that you chum for cobia just outside the sandbars. Do you use a standard chum block, or more menhaden oil and glitter type set up? I really want to stick one, I have never caught one and to get my first out of the yak would be awesome.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm going for one this year too! I have never got one either but I want to shoot a couple in the water this year!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A regular block works fine from the yak and is much easier and less messy to store than a homemade recipe


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I use the frozen chum bag you'd get at Walmart or Academy. I had the bright idea of anchoring it off with a float last year. I can honestly say there is one thing it attracts more than anything else...cobia boats! Those dudes will come waaay out of their way to check it out. It's annoying as hell. I do it differently now lol. I just can't make myself tie a chumbag directly to the yak tho.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I float mine under a small crab trap buoy on about 6ft of rope just to get it away from me a little. Works pretty good and nothing messes with you


----------

